# Sesame Seed Bagel question



## larry_stewart (Jul 28, 2019)

When making a sesame seed bagel, should you use toasted sesame seeds or untested ( which will get toasted during the baking process) ??

I just dont want already toasted sesame seeds to get too toasted and have that burnt flavor, yet, I also dont want the untoased ones not to get toasted enough as not to have  a toasted sesame seed flavor.

A friend has relatives in South Korea who own a sesame seed farm.  I was lucky enough to score the mother load of toasted sesame seeds from her, and now im just exploring ways to use them up ( other than taking a pinch every time I pass the jar of them).


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2019)

Since toasted sesame seeds are what you have, try a small batch with toasted seeds. Worst that could happen you scrape off burnt seeds.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2019)

When I see them making bagels a Saint Viateur Bagel, they use untoasted sesame seeds. They get plenty toasted while the bagels are baking. I don't know if the fact that they use a wood fired bagel oven makes a difference with the seeds.

But, I do like Andy's suggestion. My experience with home toasted sesame seeds is that they don't stay fresh as long as raw ones. The oil seems to develop an off flavour.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> When I see them making bagels a Saint Viateur Bagel, they use untoasted sesame seeds. They get plenty toasted while the bagels are baking. I don't know if the fact that they use a wood fired bagel oven makes a difference with the seeds.
> 
> But, I do like Andy's suggestion. My experience with home toasted sesame seeds is that they don't stay fresh as long as raw ones. The oil seems to develop an off flavour.


I keep sesame seeds in the freezer so they don't go rancid.

Larry, how long do you bake the bagels? I got a big bag of toasted sesame seeds in a Middle Eastern grocery store and I put them on burger buns before baking them for about 10 minutes. They don't burn.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2019)

Bagels take longer than ten minutes. I cook mine for 34-35 minutes and I make mine smaller that bagel shop size.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 28, 2019)

I haven't made bagels in awhile, but now the sesame seeds are giving me the itch to make them.  I dont have a go to recipe.   At the rate im picking at them though, I my not have any left by the time I get to it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2019)

I guess you'll have to experiment, then - if you get a chance to make them


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I haven't made bagels in awhile, but now the sesame seeds are giving me the itch to make them.  I dont have a go to recipe.   At the rate im picking at them though, I my not have any left by the time I get to it.



You could mix the seeds into the dough instead of sprinkling them on top. That's what I do with toasted onion flakes when I make onion bagels.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 28, 2019)

when i make challah, i use toasted sesame seeds, and they only get better, tastier.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2019)

Tahini then hummus.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 28, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Tahini then hummus.



Not a bad idea.

Im actually having guests over next weekend and hummus was on the list.  Maybe ill give tahini a go.  Ive never done it before.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 29, 2019)

Traditional tahini is made with raw sesame seeds, though you could make a toasted version - I always add a little dark sesame oil to give the regular hummus some flavor, and that would probably do the same thing.   

When I toast sesame it only takes about 15 min. at 350º, so topping bagels, buns, or anything that will bake a lot longer, with toasted seeds will probably darken them too much.

I remember a version of satay sauce I had one time that had ground up sesame, instead of peanuts it it.  I've also made many recipes just calling for a Tb of toasted sesame seeds.  I keep a jar in the refrigerator freezer, just for these things.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I keep sesame seeds in the freezer so they don't go rancid.
> 
> Larry, how long do you bake the bagels? I got a big bag of toasted sesame seeds in a Middle Eastern grocery store and I put them on burger buns before baking them for about 10 minutes. They don't burn.





Care to share your burger buns recipe please?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Care to share your burger buns recipe please?


Sure. This is the one I use: https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/40-minute-hamburger-buns-183081


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Sure. This is the one I use: https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/40-minute-hamburger-buns-183081





Thank you.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Sure. This is the one I use: https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/40-minute-hamburger-buns-183081



That looks like a nice easy recipe. Thanks for sharing it. Do you have any "tweaks" or tips for that recipe? I want to try it if my yeast still works.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2019)

taxlady said:


> That looks like a nice easy recipe. Thanks for sharing it. Do you have any "tweaks" or tips for that recipe? I want to try it if my yeast still works.


The only thing I do differently is to press down on the buns a little right before putting them into the oven. The recipe says to roll them into balls; I found that resulted in buns that were too tall and a tad too small across.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> The only thing I do differently is to press down on the buns a little right before putting them into the oven. The recipe says to roll them into balls; I found that resulted in buns that were too tall and a tad too small across.



Thanks, GG. I copied this recipe too. Also thanks for the tip.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks GG. I'll be checking on that yeast soon. If it still works, I will making these as soon as it isn't quite so hot here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, GG. I copied this recipe too. Also thanks for the tip.





taxlady said:


> Thanks GG. I'll be checking on that yeast soon. If it still works, I will making these as soon as it isn't quite so hot here.


You're welcome. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> When making a sesame seed bagel, should you use toasted sesame seeds or untested ( which will get toasted during the baking process) ??
> 
> I just dont want already toasted sesame seeds to get too toasted and have that burnt flavor, yet, I also dont want the untoased ones not to get toasted enough as not to have  a toasted sesame seed flavor.
> 
> A friend has relatives in South Korea who own a sesame seed farm.  I was lucky enough to score the mother load of toasted sesame seeds from her, and now im just exploring ways to use them up ( other than taking a pinch every time I pass the jar of them).


I make bread often and when using seeds on the uncooked loaves or bread rolls I always use the untoasted variety,

Have you tried them toasted and scattered on breakfast cereal?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Sure. This is the one I use: https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/40-minute-hamburger-buns-183081


I made them tonight. That worked well. I will be tweaking them. I used wholewheat flour, so bread recipes often have to be tweaked a bit. They are a bit doughy in the middle even though some of them were burnt on the bottom. I'm really not a fan of sweet with savoury, so, as I expected, they were a bit sweeter than I would prefer. I figured switching to wholewheat was enough of a change for a first try. Thank you again for sharing the recipe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I made them tonight. That worked well. I will be tweaking them. I used wholewheat flour, so bread recipes often have to be tweaked a bit. They are a bit doughy in the middle even though some of them were burnt on the bottom. I'm really not a fan of sweet with savoury, so, as I expected, they were a bit sweeter than I would prefer. I figured switching to wholewheat was enough of a change for a first try. Thank you again for sharing the recipe.


You're welcome. I hope you're able to tweak them to your liking.


----------

